# Not Yet



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Went out Saturday night just to try out the new lights. Not a sign; checked around the Destin area. Took my pole and caught a few specks; gigged two mullet. The big reds were cruising but I couldn't get them to take anything. Spent about six hours on the water just enjoying the night.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

We have seen 2, both small ones that probably never left, in Rocky Bayou


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Saw a mammoth 5" last night... Nothing moving...


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

*Found a Few*

Two 18's and a 15. Water was dirty and visibility was about 2.5'. Picked up the white trout before dark and caught a mess of crab. Not a great night but better than my two previous outings. Now if the water would just clear up.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

MMM, Flounder with crab stuffing. Fine eating right there!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

It just plain ol sux around here.


----------

